# 3 to 5 G container?



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

I want to do some experiments with my kids - we want to set up a planted tank and a hydroponic, just to see what will happen. 

Can any of you recommend what I can use for a 3 to 5 gallon container, glass or clear plastic? 

All I can find in aquariums is kits that are $40+. I am in Canada. Thanks guys!


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

You can actually use sterilite bins as tanks. Just make sure you have a filter and heater (if needed).


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Sweet! Are they clear enough to see inside?


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

I think so at least, you might want to upgrade after a while though. 

One thing I would say is to put something, like folded paper, under the filter (If you're using HOB filters) cause when using these tubs, the filter tends to lean back which isn't very safe (water might flow out). Also, suction cups don't stick very well, but heaters don't generally flow up and out of the water.


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

I think so at least, you might want to upgrade after a while though. 

One thing I would say is to put something, like folded paper, under the filter (If you're using HOB filters) cause when using these tubs, the filter tends to lean back which isn't very safe (water might flow out). Also, suction cups don't stick very well, but heaters don't generally flow up and out of the water.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu just suggested this tank to another forum member on another thread, these might work well for you! Then you could get the heater, light and filter separately, so you aren't paying for equipment you won't use.

Grreat Choice® 2.5 Gallon Glass Aquarium & Canopy


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Fishkeeping, thanks for the tip on filter/heater.

BettaBeau, yeah, I saw that one at the store. Couldn't bring myself to spend $18 on a 2.5 G when you can get a 10 G for $15 and a 20G for $30.

I think I'll set up an npt in a 1 G vase with one ghost shrimp to start with. What do you guys think, does that have a chance to work?

For the hydroponic, I could get 2 stackable bins (thanks for the idea, fishkeeping!) and if the experiment works out we could later replace with a nicer tank.

I am really having a hard time figuring out the size I need for aquaponics. I was originally thinking about 3 - 5 gallons, but then if we wanted to upgrade later our aquarium choices are limited. And everything I read seems to suggest a minimum of 10G for anything with fish. Should I just get the 10G tank and be done with it? It's probably the most versatile size anyway, so we can re-use it for other setups should we decide to quit on aquaponics. What do you guys think?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Go to your local home improvident store (or 'we sell everything in one palce" type store (walmart, __mart, etc) and check out the storage section, you should be able to find some clear plastic storage bins. Avoid ones with wheels on the bottom (these won't be water tight-will leak where wheels are inserted). Sterlite is a very commonly used brand in the states, not sure if you have it in Canada.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Good tip on the wheels, Aqua Aurora! Thanks. We do have sterlite, I just wasn't sure if it was going to be clear enough. I am not expecting glass-like, but it should be something that we can see guppies through and notice if the water gets cloudy/grimy. We'll check those out, thanks.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you had a look at your local kijiji (like a Craig's List)?


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Netti said:


> Have you had a look at your local kijiji (like a Craig's List)?


Nothing there aquarium wise. Only huge and expensive, same price as the store. 

We'll go look at bins tomorrow. If my kids complain that they can't see, I'll get them a cheap 10G tank. I was just hoping to go a bit smaller, but if I must I must. I am a bit concerned about the price of lighting - it seems to grow exponentially with size.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes! I found it - Grreat Choice Critter Reptile Tote at PetSmart. $15 CAD for 3 gallons.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

Petsmart has 10 gallon tanks on sale for $15.http://petsmart.ca/h5/hub?id=fish/a...d36-31896/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-31896


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

Also, if you're in toronto, or a larger city. I see tons of fish tanks in kijiji. look under accessories in pets, sometimes they're in fish for sale.
Another good place is on facebook. I recently joined bunz pets. Not a lot of fish activity. But you can narrow the search by typing in fish to escape all the pictures of cats. You can trade a can of beer or some home cooking for a fish tank, and somebody is currently trading 2 5g.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey VeeDubs, I am in Toronto, just very new to this whole fish thing and kind of overwhelmed! LOL I didn't know about facebook, thanks for the tip. I did consider the 10G, but the problem is that the bigger you go the more expensive supporting equipment gets. Since I want to try aquaponics, for a 10G tank I need a 1 sq foot bed, so the grow lights to support that are like $80 minimum. By the way, if you by any chance know a good light source, let me know!!!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Have you considered clamp lights with CFL bulbs from a hardware store? Cheap but effective.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

For what you're doing. Go to ikea, in their lighting section there's a cheap hang light, I got the small for like $16 it's about 12" round, you can get the bigger that 16" for about $24. It's called photo something. While your there, get some timers, 2 for $8. Can't beat that. Then go to a home Depot or something and find some either LED or CFL bulbs in the 6500 k range. If you're not sure what means, just tell them you're looking for a bulb to grow plants. Either way it will be a daylight bulb. 13w was okay for me, you might want more. If it's more than a 5 gallon tank.
Second option is to check out some of the LFS in the markham area. They tend to carry a lot of the cheaper chinese branded lights like Boyu. I got mine for $40 tax in. Also there's a huge store in pacific mall on the top floor that sells cheap chinese goods. At the very back there's a small section with some aquarium stuff. You have to look for it. It's literally 2 shelves. I almost walked past it without even realizing they sold aquarium stuff. I saw some cheap LED lights there. Full spectrum 20" for like $45. But a run out to markham is worth it. There's about 4 shops on steeles between Kennedy and mccowan, and one aquascape specialist shop on Kennedy south of steeles.
Btw.I saw a guy selling like 4 small tanks on kijiji, one of them being a fluval edge for $100 for the lot. I just want the edge. If you want to go splits on that, pm me.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks VeeDubs, those are great resources. 

I did actually consider the Ikea light, this one, but decided against it because it still requires a board to clamp to, which means I would need a shelf. I wanted the whole structure to be stand-alone, since we are still arguing where it's going to live. Eventually I settled on this one from amazon. I am hoping that we can suspend them (got 2) from a home-made light-weight frame.

For the lightbulbs, I looked into 6500K leds and the blue/red led grow lights. Apparently to grow leafy greens you need 16W led wattage (not the equivalent, the actual) per 1 sq foot and to grow a tomato you need 25w actual for 1 sq foot. I ended up getting 2 of these lights - they are on a big sale, so I went for it. They work out to be about the same as the home depot philips one, I bit brighter looks like. I am just going to try to grow something easy - a kale or parsley or something.

I am just posting this as an fyi to anyone who finds this thread later. It's such an overwhelming experience, and I really appreciate everyone's comments so far. Thanks!


----------

